# Engine swap...



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

My father has a 1992 100 CS Quattro five-speed, black with beige leather and about 160-170k miles on it. All in all, it's a really nice car. He has owned the car for 10 years. He is talking about selling the car in a year or two when my mom retires. I might be interested in buying the car because after all...I have Audi lust.
Just out of curiosity...would it even be worth considering an S4 five-cylinder turbo swap? How about a 4.2 V8 from an A8 or the earlier V8 models? I am sure the V8 would be a tight fit but humor me...


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Engine swap... (rexxmann)*

I think it'd be cheaper to buy an UrS4 period.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Engine swap... (rexxmann)*

The V8 isn't that tight a fit. It can be accomplished using entirely factory parts from Europe as the S4 was available with a 4.2 in Europe. Likewise a 20v turbo can be swapped using only factory parts.
BUT it would be cheaper and far easier to just buy an S4 outright. They aren't terribly expensive anymore and hybrid projects like you describe quickly become far more expensive than you had imagined. Just buy an S4 and enjoy it. Chip/WG spring and exhaust gets you about 280bhp, nothing to say "Meh" about


----------

